# cost of well and septic system...



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

I am planning on moving to the North Western part of Wisconsin area this spring. I am thinking of buying land and getting both a septic system and a well put in. What do these things generally run in your area and maybe someone from this area can give me ideas too?? 
Thanks,
working-mom
:cowboy:


----------



## jodamax (Apr 17, 2003)

just recently built here in central wi. cost 3,000. for the well with the pump. only had to go 60 feet. septic will vary, my land perk conventional , cost 4500. if you have to go to a mound system somewhere around 15,000.


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Cool thanks for the info. What would constitute a need for a mound type system???
:cowboy:


----------



## Hoop (Jan 1, 2003)

Just got an estimate for a 6" drilled well SYSTEM, approx depth 88'. $5641
If you need to know an approximate depth for wells in your area, your local well driller has records of all wells drilled in the area since 1980. Obviously, there are no certainties on well drilling.
Conventional septic system for 3 bedroom home $4200 + $300 for perc (soil evaluation test).
Mound system is a minimum of $12,000.

Generally speaking, sandy soils are suitable for conventional septic systems. Clay & other "water holding" soils and low lying areas near swamps or wet conditions will mean you'll need a mound system.

For what its worth, nearly every landowner will let you conduct a perc test (soil evaluation test) prior to purchase. Many people will make an offer to purchase contingent upon acquiring a perc test suitable for a conventional septic system.


----------



## mrglock27 (Dec 8, 2003)

well 101 ft $5500
septic 4 bedroom $5,000
I'm in Yelm, WA


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Hoop said:


> Just got an estimate for a 6" drilled well SYSTEM, approx depth 88'. $5641
> If you need to know an approximate depth for wells in your area, your local well driller has records of all wells drilled in the area since 1980. Obviously, there are no certainties on well drilling.
> Conventional septic system for 3 bedroom home $4200 + $300 for perc (soil evaluation test).
> Mound system is a minimum of $12,000.
> ...


Thanks hoop this is the info I really needed. My sweetie is living a bit North of St Croix Falls right now and says the soil there is sandy and alot of the Northern parts are that way. HE is working in Osceola so the land has to be close enough for the drive to work and far enough to not be so close to the twin cities. He'll be the one picking out the place and he was hoping there wouldn't be any problems with doing a perc test before purchase. So that is outstanding news for us!! 
Thanks so much for all the info please feel free to PM me or e-mail through this site with any more info!!
Wisconsin HT members please let me know if you have any other advice or pertinate information!! Thanks again all!!
:goodjob:


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Any more???


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't know what the local laws would be for the septic but we only have our toilet water running into that and the grey water of the rest of the house goes out into the leach field...somewhere in the beyond. Before I would spend $15,000 just to flush I would certainly go compost toilet. If our old septic acts up we will surely go that way...can't and wouldn't spend the money for a new "fancy" septic. I know in our township I have heard that if you recently moved into the township you can not have a compost toilet in your home...like who is going to know ?? Do we have "toilet" police now a days wandering around the township listening to people flushing...maybe we do ?? Could you go this route instead of spending your hard earned money just to flush ??


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Well I think it has more to do with the fact that if the water is good then we want to keep it that way and since there is alot of water around in the area we don't want to cause any harm to anything else. A composting toilet is always a possiblity though......
Thanks for the input though!!


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks all for the great replies.......
:angel:


----------



## Hoop (Jan 1, 2003)

A composting toilet is pretty much out of the question in Wisconsin if one is building a residential house.
Technically, the entire state requires building permits AND building inspections.

You'll need a building permit to start building, inspections to KEEP building and an occupancy permit before you'll be allowed to occupy your house.

If one takes the attitude that building inspection people are corrupt ogres intent upon making ones life miserable, they are in for a lengthy period of problems. The proverb "You can't fight city hall" comes to mind.
Even though some rules are petty, the building inspection people have the final say. Period!
I have found that the zoning & building inspection people are very reasonable. Butting heads with them won't get one in there house any quicker, but commonly may lead to costly construction delays.

St. Croix Falls is an absolutely beautiful area, where real estate prices are continuing to go through the roof. Its close proximity to the Twin Cities mean that the prices will continue to climb. There is an abundance of wooded acreage parcels in the area.
For the record, many of the 40 acre parcels in the area near Hayward sold for $5000 - $10,000 only 15 years ago!


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah that doesn't surprise me too much about the land values. We want to be as far as possible and still be able to commute to Osceola. We most likely won't be building on the land but moving a mobile on till we get situated. I am not sure what we'll do after that as we have 10 acres in central Minnasota to deal with as well.

Hoop,Thanks so much for taking the time because I have learned a great deal of the things we'll need to know when the time comes from your posts. IF you think of anything else please let me know either here or in an e-mail.
working-mom
:cowboy:


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

in NorthCentral WI (NW of Wausau). 140' mound, family of five, new holding tank, pump and connectors (pretty much everything from the basement out) and it cost $14,000.

R


----------



## ebarj1098 (Sep 28, 2005)

Some soil doesn't even perc for a mound. We had to put in 3 holding tanks. At a cost of $4500, that included the soil test-$250. It costs us $80 to pump it every three or so months. There are so many regulations. We bought an Amish farm which had, obviously, an outhouse. Before we could pull our electric permits we had to have our septic permits pulled. We ended up having to get a temporary outhouse permit too. Didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

WOW... I sure am glad you guys are letting us know this now!! It would have been a real pain to learn about it right before we wanted to do something on the land......
Thanks eveyone for the info and do please keep it coming if you think of more!!!
:goodjob:


----------

